# Парестезия указательного пальца левой руки



## Ollika (24 Апр 2018)

Приветствую всех! так как  не в курсе  - прежде,чем описывать свое заболевание, могу ли я здесь обратиться с просьбой об очной консультации невролога в СПБ. Очень нужно - нет уже сил жить с  одеревеневшим пальцем второй месяц


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2018)

@Ollika, здравствуйте!
В Санкт-Петербурге Вы можете обратиться к Александру Вячеславовичу 
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ollika (25 Апр 2018)

есть только диск(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

Только палец?
Только онемение без слабости?


----------



## Ollika (29 Апр 2018)

Здраствуйте .Спасибо за внимание) Все началось 12 марта проснулась от резкой боли в руке и лопатке, палец онемевший нижняя фаланга как перетянута проводом.5 дней лечения дома -диклофенак вит гр 6 мидокалм кеторол амп не помогли.Боль невыносимая была когда ложилась, полулежа тоже, особенно по ночам. Обезболивание никакое не помогало в т.ч. трамадол. скорые давление выс. в итоге 17.03 увезли в БСМП в ПТЗ -стандартное лечение без улучшения (мидокалм ибупрофен дексаметазон трентал вит В1 карамбезипин трамадол увч фонофопез эл.форез парафин)  -помогли % на 50 блокады в ТТ с чем-то как новокаин но лучше, назв не помню - с 22 марта смогла лежать и спать под утро-по ночам боли от плеча до запястья усливались с ощущением холода . На Мрт  остеохондроз ест-нно) лордоз до Th4 выпрямлен с кифотич  установкой С5 -С7, левост. сколиоз, парамедианно-форамин.гр С6-С7влево до 4мм  компремирует просвет 
лев.кор. кан. Парамед гр мпд Th2-Th3 до 4мм влево. Еще 2 протрузии до 2.5мм (С2-С-3, С3-С-4 ) НА уровне С5-С-6 мпо компремир.с обеих сторон заднебоковыми остеофитами.

Спасбо за терпение После выписки пропила нейромидин .габапептин недолго дней 5. Затем лирику 50 тоже дней 5 на ночь  боль меньше но лежать не могла из-за напряжения мышщ шеи

Не могу сказать насколько слабость в руке мешает все делать левый палец -сгибается с трудом.Была на плат. конс у невролога: парез 2 пальца лев руки? СХР Д=С, живые чувствительность в норме диагноз спондилогенная радикулопатия С6 слева затяжное обострение ? Поражение срединного нерва? И да -от операции я отказалась

26 марта была на сеансе ман терапии с китайским уклоном) точно не уверена что  он мануальный терапевт но всем знакомым помог живет в Харлу и в Спб Выписки заключения не смотрел -сказал у него лечение всего организма по китаской методике обругал меня Массаж всего тела со всех сторон очень жесткий орала) палочки ежики китайские .  Давил точки(теперь там синяки) на след день все болело но напржение мышц шеи прошло  осталась небольшая боль в плече при отведении руки в стороны отает в локоть палец не отпустила Ничего не принмаю кроме глицина который он назначил пропить 3 упак по схеме и 3 упражнения

На следующий день думала больше не поеду на эту экзекуцию-назначил

1 РАЗ в неделю, но с каждым днем мне лучше -может отпустит  палец?боюсь только за шею когда он ее тянет) и ругает меня за напряжение

Уважаемый Доктор, если у вас хватило терпения дочитать - очень буду благодарна прочесть ваше мнение.Может мне стоит сделать рентген плечевого сустава? Энмг средин нерва? ПЛЕЧО похудело

...ошиблась -26 апреля- ездили на сеанс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

Рентген пока не вижу показаний, а ЭНМГ надо.
Снимки с диска показать можете?


----------



## Ollika (4 Май 2018)

Не знаю как диск открывается вижу снимки но как это скопировать? На раб. стол не получилось ничего(

На сегодня - палец также немой) а совсем небольшая боль в плече при движении руки в сторону, холодит с утра -заматываю шерстяным шарфом проходит. К вечеру - появляется натяжение по бокам шеи мышцы как леска  натянуты, напряжение и жар от затылка на шею, пот в основном когда лежу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Онемение, парез, боли, грыжа. 
Все указывает на корешковый синдром.
Корешковый синдром, это 3-12 месяцев лечения.
Надо лечить.


----------



## Ollika (5 Май 2018)

Доброй ночи, доктор, хотя бы приблизительное лечение какое? Стандартное я получила, по месту жительства невролог ничего, кроме обезболивающих типа лирика не назначил и амитриптиллин на ночь.Ничего не принимаю , так как эти препараты, я так поняла, парез не уберут ,  остальное тоже -улучшения от приема не заметила ,разве что сплю дольше. Утром лучше, к ночи -хуже - также и без приема лекарств. Нейромидин принимала 3 недели, трентал 1,5 месяца. Что посоветуете? Вапоризация в моем случае возможна?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Снимки покажите.
Про лечение.
Медикаментозное пролучаете, и трентал с нейромидинос пить с перерывами целый год
Эти препараты нужны для решения задачи - восстановление нерва. Кроме них надо делать электростимуляция нерва и элекстростимуляцию ослабленной мышцы. И конечно лфк, чтобы мышца восстанавливалась
Вторая задача - боль. Частично решена.
Третья задача уменьшение - уменьшение размеров грыжи. Вы хртите использовать для этого вапоризацию. Снимки покажите. Другие методики из этого направления - время и в помощь ему рефлекторные и прямые методики улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.


----------



## Ollika (5 Май 2018)

Спасибо огромное! Снимки будут - до пн должен спец подойти. Пр поводу процедур узнаю - я в Питкяранте ...(Через месяц буду в Москве -можно к Вам на прием?)


----------



## Ollika (10 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Федор Петрович! Я отправила снимки по электронной почте -по-другому  никак)- посмотрите пожалуйста


----------

